# My new 08 6.5



## jimmyLeggs (Jul 31, 2007)

couple of rides now, very nice.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Cool...waiting for mine...


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Color?*

I'm waiting for mine as well! I was only aware of the Chi Red color that is shown on their site...I like yours better!:idea:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The Chi Red is the 6.5 Pro. The carbon/dark silver is the 6.5 formerly known as the "Performance" fit with the 30mm taller head tube.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Ahhh, yes...*

I missed that part! Any idea when to expect the 6.5 Pro's to start arriving? I'm afraid that it'll arrive right at the start of the rainy season, so the bike won't see many miles until this spring. Grrr...poor me.:17:


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

Very nice bike.
How much cost this bike at your lbs?
Here in Belgium the price for the 6.5 is 5.499 euro - 20%


----------



## jimmyLeggs (Jul 31, 2007)

Was told it was one of the first in california. The shop was sent some bike because of a big grand opening and mine which was ordered in june came in. I got about 15 % off retail.


----------



## dikai_yang (May 13, 2007)

Any news on the weight of the 6.5? Everything included (pedals/cages)... I wonder if it'd be close to 15lb...


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

It's right at 15 lbs. without pedals for 56cm size.


----------



## jimmyLeggs (Jul 31, 2007)

I should have put it on a scale at the shop but didn't. It's alot lighter than me ! I'm guessing 15 lbs no pedals or pack and 16 lbs w/pedals and pack.


----------

